# Trovoada - Porto  08/09/2018



## Snifa (10 Set 2018 às 18:46)

Boas,

partilho algumas fotos quer fiz do belo espectáculo eléctrico aqui no Porto pelas 4 da manhã do passado sábado ( algumas fotos já foram partilhadas no seguimento litoral Norte).

Coloco agora mais algumas para ficar tudo junto num tópico.

Ainda me falta ver alguns ficheiros, pelo que o tópico poderá ser actualizado, se achar que se justifica.


----------



## Cinza (10 Set 2018 às 19:01)

há anos que não vejo uma trovoada assim, que inveja da boa, estão perfeitas muitos parabéns


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 22:25)

Simplesmente magníficas!!


----------



## windchill (12 Set 2018 às 15:02)

Excelentes registos!
Parabéns


----------

